#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Excel in Powerpoint - automatic chain update

## concepo

Hi

I have a PP-presentation, with some excel-data in it. (Object)
Both the powerpoint, and the excel-file is located on a network-drive. / server

The excel-sheet is shared, and automatic chain update is activated.

BUT when I change data in the excel-file - I dos'nt change in the PP-presentaion.
I manualy have to choose "Update Chains" in PP.

Is it not possile to do this automatic ? The PP-presentation is running non-stop on a informationscreen - I would be more
easy for me, if you just could change the number in the excel-file.

I am using Office 365.

Kind regards,

----------


## vba_php

interesting issue.  what does ''automatic chain update'' mean?  never heard of it.  a linking feature in the IFace of pp or xl?  these are related, but OLE is not a table:

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/off...mat.autoupdate

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/off...int.linkformat

what about what it says here at the top?

https://www.google.com/search?q=Upda...lly+powerpoint

----------


## bobbyrfletcher

I was looking for the same solution. Thank you for your sources. Hope, they will be helpful

----------


## DaphMe

Nice thank you for the useful sources  :Smilie:  I needed that

----------

